# wolf in the water



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

well my girl just brought home the dvd of the wolf in the water and let me tell you what a great documentery it was ,so if you get the chance to get this movie get it and injoy it is all worth it,,by far it has to be the best documentery on fish in a long time


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

And for 3 dollars that's quite ausome.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

been meaning to get that for a while now, juat never see to get around to it


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

The_Spoot said:


> And for 3 dollars that's quite ausome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 dollers???


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I saw it on like a ton of sites for 3 bux when I got around to shopping for it. I def. plan on buying that piece soon as hell.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cool movie, I like looking at those irritans swimming with those caribas


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I just tried to buy it on Amazon, they only got it left on VHS !


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> cool movie, I like looking at those irritans swimming with those caribas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know that was some crazy ass sh*t to see ,i wish i could house some irritans with cariba,but i dont think i can get a tank big enough to do so







,,but anyway all good


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

another question about the movie for people that seen it ,,why did the big rhoms look so fuked up when they where swimming together like there fins looked all weird and stuff ,,,i know this might be stupid to ask ,but i dont care ,but was the taken in the wild or in a big aquarium?just wondering you know


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

it was taken in the wild. those rhoms looked like they had fin rot. they were monsters though. lots of stress can cause fin rot.. and being with other big rhoms may cause enough for them to get it.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

just bought it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...796069#DESCDATA



merry christmas to me!!!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> it was taken in the wild. those rhoms looked like they had fin rot. they were monsters though. lots of stress can cause fin rot.. and being with other big rhoms may cause enough for them to get it.
> [snapback]805523[/snapback]​


really and in the wild they chill with each other??thats mad crazy


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

only if it was the same in our tanks sigh


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

that movie is awesome.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Still waiting to see it


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i've got it too and I think its a good movie


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Who Wants the Movie come to irc
(irc.lv #BitTorrent nick Pycckuu)

I shall send it to you via DCC


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

I`ve got it, it`s a great documentery.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have it on my compy from when someone hosted it on a server







to them...

if someone wants to host it again, they can pm me and i will give it to them however i can









everyone should have this movie


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

damn i gotta go get that movie!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

got the piranha and anaconda delivered for 8 bucks..


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

seen it great vid


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

can somone send this movie to me?? i realy want to see it


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

piranhatom said:


> can somone send this movie to me?? i realy want to see it
> [snapback]858917[/snapback]​


ill send you a copy ,,,p.m me


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> ill send you a copy ,,,p.m me
> [snapback]859241[/snapback]​


If i send you cash in the mail will you send me a copy?


----------

